
A Brief History of Containers: From the 1970s to 2017 - fulafel
https://blog.aquasec.com/a-brief-history-of-containers-from-1970s-chroot-to-docker-2016
======
maxraz
I thought It was about the evolution of intermodal containers ;)

------
benj111
Despite what the dates, and the image at the top of the page may lead you to
believe, this is about process containers, not the ones that carry our widgets
around the world.

